# Back To The Basics



## tpet96

With all the talk now days about large fish, money tournaments, high end gear, etc...... does anyone plan to go back to the roots and enjoy what is best when fishing: the bankside friendships? 

Man, I miss spending the evenings (nights) bankside with the gang, smacking mosquitos, starting cooking fires with bugspray, downing some beverages, making 3:00AM runs to White Castle only to end up saying "man, I really hate white castles", falling off of 6' cliffs while trying to run to someone else's running rods because they are asleep in their car where it is warmer, having lunch delivered bankside (chips and white castles again), watching people dive into the rocks to save rods that are entering the water from running fish. Man....those are the times.

Ak......remember all the fun we had up at Delta catching fish under 8 lbs? Back with spinning reels and medium action 6' rods?  Man, that was some fun....even though you did outfish me 20-0 LOL. How about the trip to Bucyrus to fish the flood pond with huge trucks rushing by in the pouring rain. Hehe. HAHAHAH or the best one yet.....your ice fishing trip here in 0F temps with -30 windchills, wind howling at 30MPH from the NE. YOu lasted what, long enough to walk out to deliver minnows, say goodbye, then drive back to Toledo? HAHA. 

Miso.....Man.....talk about some good times. Remember Kokosing the camp trip to Kokosing? Holy cow. Talk about a messy camp.....but likely the most fun I've had in the past 3 years. Even complete from the green slick on the surface of the water from my baiting campaign from the canoe  Or what about the trip to Lockport last winter.....the drunken run from the Lumpy Pickle to Taco Bell. I swear that is the only time I have EVER ordered over $20 in food for 1 person from taco bell. You ate 1/2 of a burrito, then passed out. I'll never forget the next morning. YOu wake up, roll over, look at the 2 bags of taco bell still sitting on the floor and say: "Man, I ALWAYS order way too much from Taco Bell". HAHA

I dunno guys.......I think I might go old school this year. Only euro gear would be the brolly, pod/alarms, landing net and mat. Other than that, it's light spinning rods/reels, light line, light weight, slip rigs, and maybe even dough  Of course, there are a couple of waters I want to break out the big stuff just for distance, but it's going to be an "old school year" for me


----------



## HookLine&Sinker

Don't forget the Wheaties and red pop.


----------



## tpet96

Thanks Bill. Been a while since we've fished.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Miso says: You can't catch Carp on Wheaties and Red Pop, not unless you add peanutbutter to it first. How's the foot doing Bill we have to get out fishing soon.


----------



## catking

Now you are talkin my game Shawn !!! What's DA KING show up with ? Two freakin poles, a cooler , a lawn chair and a few hours of GREAT BS'ing  I did buy myself a new carpin reel this year and will purchase a new rod for it, but I'm all for what you are saying.... I caught the 42 pounder with nothin but good old days low tech ways  What 42 pounder you are asking yourself  ..............  .DA KING !!!


----------



## TritonBill

EDIT: LOL, I'm not a carp fisherman but what they heck...I can relate...  

I did something similiar, last year I didn't do ANY tournaments whatsoever and just fished for fun. It was great to once again be able to fish where I wanted to fish and when I wanted to fish without dedicating myself to a fishing circuit, etc. It kinda helped get me back to what fishing is all about. This year I'm doing a few tournies but not very many I think.


----------



## atrkyhntr

That is the only way I fish and its fun watching the others get their rods out for fear of massive tangles  ... I will at some point purchase some rods, reels and all the trimmings jus tso I can enter a tourny now and then but I love catching hugs fish on the reg gear allot for now 
Me.. I am always the 1st one asleep and the 1st one up LOL and I love to cook over the fire pit or what have you...


----------



## crappielooker

hell yeah.. i'm all for old skool this coming year.. i seems to catch more and better fish using it anyways.. 
and yes, i always enjoy my time bankside with EVERYONE here..  
and shawn.. yes i remember those places and times veery well...  i miss delta reservoir , not too many place you can catch a triple..


----------



## ohioiceman

My God man i can't break 50# let alone a triple digit fish!!!   Know what your sayin,went with Buckeye Bob last year to a place and we got wore out catching so many fish but nothing over 10# but man were they strong.Brice uses a 7' rod,that's why I was laughing so hard at him at Cowan,he made two jumps at his rod and missed and finally grabbed it about two feet in the lake,his rod must have slid 10 feet across the island.He reminded me of Bill Murray jumping at the gopher in Caddyshack.


----------



## tpet96

HEHE. Great story iceman. Bob's whole baitcaster paylaking thing he's doing now gave me the itch to go back to the basics. So much more fun not lugging the gear around, and less work bankside. I'll still use it like I said.....but most of the year it's gonna be a blast.

AK.....we need to hit Delta sometime this year. Right in the middle of the summer when it's swelting hot.  Perhaps an evening fish  I wanna hit the other one sometime too. And the Maumee........there are a TON of carp in there. Perhaps we can find a downtown location where we can take in the sights


----------



## crappielooker

sure.. i fished downtown toledo where all the fancy restaurants are before.. you really need 2 person to fish it tho.. kinda hard to land them..
i'm also up for the maumee carp.. might as well go for smallies too, while we are at it.. since they hang out in the same area ..
my buddy that kept the carp in his tank have been back to delta regularly to feed them for me.. good fellow he is..  night bite at delta is awesome.. i use just 1 rod when i night fish there.. unless its usually slow..


----------



## crappielooker

actually shawn.. delta is awesome when i first fished it.. back before i got my pod and bite alarms, which would put it around may/june timeline.. 
as a matter of fact, i remember taping glowsticks to the bite indicator i borrowed from stoatie, along with his banksticks.. using those on the bank of delta at night.. just staring at the lights moving up and down..  ahh good times..


----------



## cwcarper

Excellent post Shawn. Even though I've gotten into some of the Euro gear here and there, I've still tried to keep it as simple as possible. Wouldn't even have the pod if it weren't for Bob (and Da King, since it is HIS pod  ). Sometimes i get caught up in all the talk of the "quest" for 30 or 40 lb fish, or only fishing places where the chance for larger specimens exist, only to get frustrated when i realize that's not what it's all about for me. I have much more fun just trying out new waters, or fishing with some of the carpers on an "easy" lake. Heck, i spent more time fishing Buckeye Lake last year than anywhere else, even though i never landed a fish over 15 lbs from there. But, i could usually expect to catch something without working my butt off and chumming for days on end only to find out that I still had to fish at night to expect any decent fish action.

Then there's all the talk about the gear...I just stay out of all of that. It's cool and all, but I'm perfectly happy with my low-grade carp rods and converted catting gear. Sure, the bite alarms have becoe a necessity, and it's nice to have some of the other stuff, but it isn't really necessary. Some days, though, I miss using my lighter gear...I've already been considering downsizing a lot of my stuff so I can more easily make those last second trips, or so i can hike into those off-the-path honey holes more easily.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I can carp fish more basic then any of you ????? 

Sounds like a fun sort of challange that maybe we should have an impromptu fish-in with. Pick an easy water like Buckeye, Dillon or better yet a weekend at Kokosing and lets all fish at least one rod the lowest tech way imaginable. You know a forked stick, no fancy rigs (must be bought at walmart) no baitrunners etc etc. Could be a fun time, you know I will be there with my trusty Ultra Light in hand  Will be fun to see how low tech you can get would love to see someone land a fish on a plastic bottle with line wrapped around it.

Of course bring some fancy gear for the nightly drunk feast so we don't lose too much equipment.


----------



## ohioiceman

Sitting here now spooling up my popeil pocket fisherman.


----------



## catking

Forked stick  That's my forte'  Ain't none of you can get as simple as DA KING .I'll one up you all.I'll bet I can go very simple and catch NOTHING  No wait , I do that every time out...............  ....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr

> Sounds like a fun sort of challange that maybe we should have an impromptu fish-in with


Thats a great idea... also need plenty of bankside food


----------



## tpet96

> I'll one up you all.I'll bet I can go very simple and catch NOTHING No wait , I do that every time out


King you crack me up!!!!!!

CW.....I still remember the day You, Miso, DA CHICK  , and myself fished Buckeye a couple of years ago. THat was a blast.


----------



## RiverRat

Euro Gear....Old School?.....hmmm

"Only euro gear would be the brolly, pod/alarms, landing net and mat. Other than that, it's light spinning rods/reels, light line, light weight, slip rigs, and maybe even dough "

Sounds like only "old school" are rods/reels and bait....?

Old school to me is junky spinning rods or pushbuttons,light line, gold trout hooks , plain corn..or dough balls on the hook and forked sticks. Stuff i used growing up..old school!

I used to light tackle angle for carp all the time when i was younger, heck my buddy Dave did for years until his Shimano's drag washers were paper thin and stopped working..lol. Its all relative in what your looking to get out of it..IMO.
If all you want is to catch fish, go to EASY waters with basic gear and have at it, If your unhappy because the "Euro" style has yeilded you less fish...maybe its not for everyone, my opinion is some would catch more if they only gave up one thing.....?....BOILIES, to me they are not instant baits and lots of them have to be introduced in an area(or water) to get the fish on them. 
Plus learning to read water(water craft) is something that never gets talked about on these boards, if you cant find them, you cant catch them plain and simple! You can have $10k in tackle, but if you dont know a thing about finding the specie your after you wont catch a thing. Most guys will show up to new waters..yup good looking spot, cast out and wait to see what happens...lol

Euro gear is also relative to the waters fished, i certainly wouldnt take my long rods to a pond or stream were the biggest carp ran maybe 10 lbs..overkill...but again i would'nt expect to take my light gear to big water and expect to land many fish.

I think all the high tech. gear is fun if used right and not made into a need be basis, meaning cant fish without it. I like all my new gear and catch loads of fish using it, i personally think it has increased my catch rates for carp and i for one will go full Euro whenever i can, but when the water dictates small gear, i will too use my light gear and have fun. 

As for the "fun" on the bank with friends, is'nt that why we hold CAG Ohio fish-ins once a month over the season? Spend time on the bank with friends and have fun sharing....hmmm....to me fishing is the reason for going, friends and "hanging" out is the bonus, and if i wanted to get drunk, i'd stay at home and watch TV.
C ya all at East Harbor in April.


IMO,
Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr

I think what is be gently refered to here more then old school is getting that old feeling back when the Euro gear wasn't even a thought or even used yet...
All the fun... getting back to the fun part Scott... I am going to purchase my 1st set up Euro gear style real soon and still hope it does not take away the fun I have wondering if I'll egt broke off or have the hook pull out... I don't know what effect the Euro gear will have on my fun... so to speak


----------



## RiverRat

Clyde, Euro gear and techniques are a great way to fish for carp....but NOT needed and are not for everyone...personal choice.

As for the fun part...i ALWAYS have fun no matter if im fishing with a few dozen anglers...or myself, to me the fun is just getting out, enjoying the outdoors and spending time bankside trying to land a few.

screaming alarms and bent rods,
Scott


----------



## tpet96

For sake of getting banned from this site Scott........

If you want my opinion on your post, ask for it in person at the video day


----------



## atrkyhntr

> For sake of getting banned from this site Scott........
> If you want my opinion on your post, ask for it in person at the video day


I am lost as to why someone would get banned for such a good read and I do not see the reason behind same... hmnmnm  

I pretty much liked the read myself especially for someone like me who knows very little about catcing carp, finding carp and having fun doing both... I'd like to be able to come to some events but I have read between the lines that if I don't have the euro gear I pretty much would be called a paylaker... saw that someone on this forum in a round about way... plus I have 3 kids that wouldn't have much fun if it was just about the fishing and nothing more at the outtings. I'd like to see some family days or something along that line...
I'll be buying some euro gear soon anyway


----------



## tpet96

Clyde,

I'll answer you in private message if you wish.

That post is full of personal jabs. He knows it........every other carper that has fished our events knows it.


----------



## atrkyhntr

I'd say Shawn that it is best to simply side step the issue and not flame it  
Personal jabs never hurt anyone kind of like "sticks and stones"... 
I'd sure miss his post because for me they tend to run long and informative...
*PEACE BROTHERS*

I need to fish for more then bait (smelt) LOL


----------



## flathunter

My god wont winter ever end  

I just looked at the 10 day extended forcast, did not see a 50 degree day in the bunch


----------



## tpet96

Clyde,

No problem man. I'm not going to flame things up. I'm just tired of playing cat and mouse. It's been going on for a year and a half. Nuf said.

As for your gear.......you don't have to have euro gear to fish the events. Look at Bob B. He fishes baitcasters on rod holders you stick in the ground now. He's looking like I am now. More for the fun.......and not the seriousnes of it. Care of the fish is the most important........so naturally a scooby doo rod or something isn't a great choice to fish for carp. But there's nothing wrong with medium action spinning rods, or even bass rods with baitcasters. Good care on the banks, and quick unharmed release into the water is what we are about. How you get them there........as long as it doesn't harm them (like mentioned above, treble hooks, etc.).....it doesn't matter. The best part of the events? Spending time bankside with friends. You can ask anyone.......Miso, CW, Catking, Crappielooker, etc. etc. etc. They'll ALL tell you the same thing. Hell........ask Dick Laubscher (10 boilies) sometime how long it takes him to get in the water once he arrives! LOL. If he gets cast out in under 2 hrs, he's setting a record.......and that isn't an exaggeration.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

A turkey hunter why would you feel if you showed up at an event with euro gear you would be laughed at. I use bite alarms now and a pod but that is about as far as it goes. I may use some techniques but I dig all of my supplies out of the garbage. It is all about having fun, most of the fish are caught on feild corn or sweet corn nothing fancy. I don't know where you got any other idea, heck most of Buckeye Bobs fishing is done with baitcasters, and he would be proud to be called a paylaker. 

Now calling someone a Paylaker could have other meaning as well, for instance it also means someone casts into the area you are fighing. That is a big no no in most parts of the country, around here in Ohio it is meant more of a joke. If someone is catching more fish then you, you either threaten to PayLake his butt, or you accuse them of paylaking your fishing area you spent so much time chumming up 

Now Scott, I appreciate the way you think me and my drunk friends should just stay home, we will take that to heart and stay far away from you. It not matter anyway caus we not have watercraft skillz. Me not fish same area, rivers me no understand, lake easy me stay easy caus me knot good fishirmen than Scott. 

In "Lehmans" terms chill out, you may of not meant to do it but you just pretty much put all other carp fishermen down on this forum. You fish with us a couple times and you come to the conclusion that we don't know what we are doing. Good job last year, you outfished everybody in the whole state, does that make you a better fisherman then anybody else?


----------



## tpet96

SPeaking of smelt Clyde........you guys have any trips planned in the near future?


----------



## atrkyhntr

I was taking the paylaker comments the wrong way Miso... My bad...
I really can't wait to meet some of you guys in the flesh... I already met Ak and Shawn at Tappan last year where I took big fish and had best weight...
I am scared to death that if I fish with you guys my competitive side will come out and I won't be as social as I should be LOL  
...trouble with me is I have my kids every other weekend, 3rd friday and 6 weeks out of the year which hampers what I can do... And I mean hamper in a good way my kids will always come first... My 10 year old son loves catching big carp or any for that matter


----------



## tpet96

Clyde,

If you can't make it to us......we'll come to you  Had a good chat with you down at Tappan, and like we've talked.....been wanting to get together to fish but schedules just didn't jive. Anywho..........maybe one day Miso, Ak, Dick L and I can make a trip up there and fish one of your home waters with you.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Oh yea Shawn... We pretty much play it by ear weather wise at the last minute but if you are game then I can say next weekend we will get together for sure... I have my kids this weekend and just bought them all a new computer (3) so you know what they will want to do...


----------



## crappielooker

clyde.. come on down anytime.. we haven't really officially met yet..u missed me at the campground somehow..lol..


----------



## atrkyhntr

oh no I met you at the campground too... I camped down the road from you after you pointed us in that direction... We were towing the boat remember?


----------



## tpet96

I'll have to let you know Clyde. You talking Friday or Saturday? Saturday is shot for sure. LOL.


----------



## atrkyhntr

It would be Sat and we never start fishing till 5-6pm... Smelt are much more active at night attracted to the lantern lite...


----------



## tpet96

Yeah. Hmmmm.....


----------



## cwcarper

Clyde,

It's already been said, but just to reaffirm the point...no one should feel like they need Euro gear to fit in at one of the carp outings. For quite a while I prided myself on doing just as well without the Euro gear as all the others who had the fancy stuff. First time I fished East Harbor (first East Harbor outing a few years back) Da King and I caught more and bigger fish than just about anyone else at the event, and we were still using our "paylaker" outfits, and the only rod holders we used were the rocks lining the shore  . And I mean this literally, as I grew up fishing the paylakes for catfish.

I soon found out, though, that some of the Euro gear makes fishing more fun, and at times more convenient, at least for me. These days, I fish for nothing but carp...so I might as well spend my fishing money on new carp gear and baits rather than the cat rods and bass lures of the past.

I met you out at Tappan as well...and hope to get a chance to fish with you sometime...but you sure won't see me fishing for smelt  .


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! uses no euro gear and don't plan on using it . That's not what carpin is about . It's a rather new sport and just getting out and sharing ideas and diffrent methods is what I like about it. As I recall , DA KING !!! used the basics and did quite well down Santee Cooper with BuckeyeBob & cwcarper along  ........ Carpin I believe will never be about the gear , it's about the sharing info and getting people involved in a new sportfish . Nothing more, nothing less........With that being said I'll add these three coments. #1 - I can't wait for this carpin season to start . #2- Shawn ( tpet) and Miso to me are the finest people that can represent this new sport along with many of you . # 3- Just have fun Rick................


----------



## RiverRat

Listen, im not really sure where you guys are coming from...i read this.."With all the talk now days about large fish, money tournaments, high end gear, etc...... " this is not aimed at one person???hmmmm
All i was trying to say is , you can catch carp with cane poles or 13'euro rods..its all relative to want each PERSON wants from thier angling experience..thats all.

Shawn, i will gladly speak with you in person anytime about any issue you think you have with me, i'd much prefer that than reading stuff on the open forums..but it will be at East Harbor as ive deceided not to attend the V/B day . As for the "banned" part, yea i know, trust me ive received MANY PMs over this issue, but as Clyde says, i dont see why that would happen, unless PERSONAL issues where to interfere with the decission??

Sean, man you know what i mean, ive never had any issue with ya drinking and having fun, it just seems like the post about social means ya have to drink to have fun...nothing really about fishing. but its all good. The stab about me thinking im a better angler than everyone else was uncalled for though......if you knew me you'd know that your mistaking cockyness for confidence...thats all. Just ask Buckeyefishing nut(Jake).

Guess everything is being taking out of context and cewrtain few are trying to read something into my posts....so i will grant the "powers that be" and stop posting...


Cya all at East Harbor,,
Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

IMO, Fishing is never about the competition. I like to fish for 3 reason: 1.) to get my lazy butt off the couch, 2.) To have some fun in the great outdoors, and 3.) So my girlfirend won't make me go do something stupid with her  . I would never say I wanted to go back to the basics because I don't ever think I strayed from them. I fish in catfish tourneys and such for money every now and again but its more for the challenge than the money. I love sharing what I know about fishing with others and getting some info about fishing I don't have from other anglers. The one thing I thank my Dad for the most is getting me into fishing. I grew up on the Ohio River and I know rivers pretty darn well but I couldn't tell you the first thing about lake fishing. Does that make me a better angler than a lake guy....By no means! I have met a handful of you guys and everyone I met seems like good people. I have some Euro tackle and like Scott said it is great for alot of things but its up to you and if you wanna spend the money for it. I promise if you buy it you won't be disappointed. Would I give up my nice rods and reels to go back to the K-mart specials I grew up with. No way, but it doesn't matter what ya fish with or where ya fish as long as ya have a good time with it. Don't worry guys, winter is goin to break soon and we can take the fustrations out on catching fish and not looking at these message boards all day. Cya out on the water.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker

dear god... pleeease let the carp be hungry sooooooon... i promise i'll never bitch about being tired from hauling and non-stop catching action again..
a-carping-men..


----------



## crappielooker

while i'm at this, i may as well ask him for one or 3 more thing..
please lord let those netters get their nets all messed up and tangle.. and may all the jetskiers leave us alone without flippin us off.. also pleeease help mother nature be kind to us down here.. i surely dont need to be sittin in a mudpool every outing.. again.. aaaaaamen


----------



## atrkyhntr

Do I hear an *"AMEN"*


----------



## H2O Mellon

Hey guys if somedid set somethign up Oldschool & Simple there are a few ways to do it.

#1.) We all go to the store w/ say $20. Be it a Wallmart or whatever, then each of us buy the same rod/reel combo, yes a $20 combo, that should keep it real oldschool & simple. 

#2.) Set somesort of price limit or quality limit. For instance your rod/reel combo couldnt be valued at over $40 or something. 

Use either of these & man, that would be a neat outing! Catching carp on $20 outfits!


----------



## H2O Mellon

I would defientaly be up for that. I wanted to hit a couple of the CARP events last year, but I was sort of affraid. For those that have met me, I tend to be a little on the shy side at 1st. I was affraid that I'd eb laughed at if I didnt have the latest & greatest CARP tackle. I use the cheap $12 rod holders from Bass Pro & med heavy spinning rods & light carp gear or bass rods for carp fishing. I would love to see this get done. I would even bring my oldest son (6). He loves carp fishing.


----------



## crappielooker

hey mellon.. you know you and everyone for that matter are always welcome.. please don't feel intimidated by all the gears.. just come out and have a good time...
if anything, you are more than welcome to come and banking it with me anytime i'm out.. i'll even supply you with bait and all..just bring what u have..


----------



## tpet96

> 3.) So my girlfirend won't make me go do something stupid with her


HAHA. That's some funny stuff.


----------



## TimJC

crappielooker said:


> dear god... pleeease let the carp be hungry sooooooon... i promise i'll never bitch about being tired from hauling and non-stop catching action again..
> a-carping-men..


 Hell, you bitch about hauling fish almost as much as I bitch about not catching them 

there's nothing like watching crappielooker walk around dazed after 40+ hours of straight fishing. All I do is sleep and I get my bedchair I'll be doing even more of that


----------



## Miso_Ohio

H20 mellon don't worry about the gear, I fish with nothing but Ugly Sticks and don't own a reel that costs over $30 (my two baitrunners). I had to update my ultra light reel with a $20 one last year because I stripped the gears out of the one that came with the $27 dollar package I bought at Meijers at 3 AM one night. Actually the ones with the all the fancy carp gear are a minority, I still like to fish one rod out normally free lined if I can, and that one still catches most of my fish. The long poles do give you an advantage in big water if and only if the fish are out far or if there are a lot of zebra mussles like at Alum. 

I am working on a date for the back to the basics get together John, Tpet, Carpless and I already spent a weekend at kokosing and it would be perfect for this event. The carp are not big but there are a lot of them. I will go as basic as possible since my normal outfit is normally a 5 foot pole, utltra light reel, line and a hook and nothing else so I will need to out do that. It will be fun to see who can land a fish on the most basic setup, I will try and come up with a prize for that in which we all can vote on. 



Scott, I guess I must of mistook what you said as a personal insult to me and my friends, *if that is so* I apologize but first let me say something. It seems to me you have a history of having other people take what you say too personally and then you wonder why it happens. I have witnessed this myself in the past and I know when I kid you about on the bank you just kind of laugh and blame it on your alter ego the "Maniac". I will first let people know if you have not meet him yet that Scott is a super nice guy on the bank, but he does change a bit in the forums. *Scott's online personality is nothing like his bankside personality, I would fish with him anytime!!*. 

Now you say the drinking comment was because of the CAG/GFO social post and not about me and my friend having a few cold ones on the bank?? All ... right then I ... guess ... I can see where that is coming from. I would of linked those 2 together long before it just being a rude comment about us carping drunks. By the way if you wanted to come to the social and not drink BW3's does have some tasty food. Or was it about my comment with the drunken feast at Kokosing, sorry if that was it, I was just refering out of respect to the fish that if or when I start drinking at this camping event I will at least set up some alarms.

Scott you may not realize this, then again you probably don't care but you have pissed quite a few people off in the last few months, I have heard it from them. I guess they all must of misinterpeted what you said as well, keep in mind a lot of people do not retaliate in the forums. Yet there is just a few of us reading more into your posts then what is really there. I don't normally do this and get involved with this sort of crap but enough is enough. By the way don't give me that I am misinterperating your confidence for cockiness stuff, I don't know how you translate the difference but I will give you my defs:

*Confidence: * Something you do in the act; example I will continue to cast to that area even though it has not produced yet because I knw there is a pig over there.

*Cockiness:* Something you do after the fact to rub it in. No example needed, just remember you are pissing a lot of people off, I am just the one who is going to vent. 

There it is nice and simple for you, now you come on here and basically say, back to the basics, I guess you are not catching any fish on the euro ways so now you are making excuses. This may of not been directed at me but it was to friends of mine which I take personally, sorry that is the way I am. I use to consider you a friend and I would of stuck up for you as well, but now I am starting to see why a lot of the cat guys do not care for you too much. Second thought I take the last statement back, I just cannot stick up for you in this context.

I consider myself a kind person, I would give someone my last piece of bait, or my last rod and reel to see them continue fishing before I would use it myself. I enjoy that aspect of fishing, sometimes it just is not about catching fish, even though you fail to see that. I have meet a lot of nice people here and through CAG, if you treat them with respect you normally get that respect in return. Sometimes it is about the social aspect of fishing, now keep in mind the social aspect may be with a group of other fisherpeople or it may be with nature herself. That is what it is all about, not this super competition BASS want-a-be I am starting to see develop. 

Carping in the US, while it may be old is on the verge of possible getting popular like it has never known. I will and am putting my foot down now, in its infancy to see it develop into a pasttime I can be proud off. I have been apart of the super elite Smallmouth crowd from the Susquehanna as well as the stream trout fishermen groups from central PA. I do not want to see carping develop into such a snob sport as I witnessed happen there. 

If you want something to brag about, brag about all of the people you introduced to the great pastime we all know as capring last year. To me that is a greater thing to be proud of then any 30+ lb fish. 

A quick note to other people interested in carping, It does not matter what gear you use, it is all about having fun, don't be intimidated by some of the fancy gear some of these guys use (Scott is included) just show up at a fish-in and have a good time. That is what 99% of us do, there will be no stereotypes passsed, after all we are all just a bunch of lowly carpers no matter how you look at it


----------



## crappielooker

first of all.. tim.. the only reason i'm always awake is because your alarm keep bleeping most of the time, usually in the middle of the night, and i'll end up bein the one to tell ya..lol.. 
secondly.. miso.. that's got to be one of the longest post i have ever read in its entirely(hell.. this whole thread is long, and i read it 4-5times).. i also understand where you're coming from.. if i didn't start carping at ford lake with stoatie, i would probably still be using my light rods to this very day.. 
and lastly.. folks.. it doesn't matter to me what is said on here.. comes our gathering or fishing sessions, all of this will be well forgotten.. and we will be out there nettin fish, getting slimed, and laughs our butts off about this whole thing.. everyone i met from here(and even those who i have not) have been super nice and i'll do anything for them.. even if its a little out of my way.. 
we all seems to have slime-withdrawal symptoms.. i guess..


----------



## flathunter

HA! And you guys used to think us catfishermen were unstable!


----------



## crappielooker

jack.. what do u mean, we used to?? we still do.. 
before all the brotherhood of catmen comes after me, i was only kidding..


----------



## RiverRat

Sean,
Yes you did misunderstand my drunkin comment, it was not aimed at any one person.

As for the piss people off part i still cant get over this one, did i step on someones "toes" here??...someone explain to me how a few friends and I start a seperate group to run river tourneys is a BAD thing, i simply asked if anyone wanted to join us..if not COOL...., want to go and just fish...cool. You say that everyone is pissed off at me and all of that, then why have i received MANY e-mails wanting more info. about the OCC events(when , where, ect. ) and many confirmed anglers wanting to join???hmmm.
Im not pushing this thing...or spreading it as a CAG thing...yep there are plenty of tourneys all over the state for many species, whats the big deal about 10-15 guys getting together and doing a smaller version? It aint like the WCC event going on...but that could easily be a warm up for such events when they DO start to show up(and they will in a few years). Some of us have entered many different tourneys and liked it.....TO EACH IS OWN !


And for the "snob" thing, dude as you've said, im NOT like that and if everyone takes my posting pictures or talking about new tackle as that way, i really dont know what to say, this is a carp forum and you talk about everything carp here...right?
Dude i gave Richie a set of good baitrunners that i had no more use for because he is a great guy and i no longer needed them...i asked NOTHING , zero zip in return and if i remember right i offered them to you for free first...but im the bad guy all the time ..ALWAY IN IT FOR MONEY, FAME OR BLAH BLAH BLAH....NOPE i dont care .

And as for the "ego" thing about "maniac" i always make that comment because EVERYONE always said that to me in person after talking to me for awhile..."your maniac, heck you aint a bad guy, why do people always say you are..hmmmm?? I guess down deep most always look for the bad in everyone OR expect it(or thier posts).

So if someone would like to explain about this stuff im saying or doing to piss others off all the time, please give me a PM, e-mail or talk to me in person at the April event(or before if you'd prefer)....i'd be glad to hash out this issue and clear the air once and for all.....and Shawn W. you have my HOME phone # if not anyone can feel free to ask me for it or get it from Ak............


Holla'..out!


----------



## tpet96

> A quick note to other people interested in carping, It does not matter what gear you use, it is all about having fun, don't be intimidated by some of the fancy gear some of these guys use (Scott is included) just show up at a fish-in and have a good time. That is what 99% of us do, there will be no stereotypes passsed, after all we are all just a bunch of lowly carpers no matter how you look at it


That paragraph right there sums up the objectives of CAG:

# Gain acceptance of the carp as an exciting and challenging sportfish.

# Become better carp anglers, assist others and encourage them to join us.

# Treat the carp with respect. Promote the release of trophy-size carp. Encourage others to do the same.

# Most of all: go fishing, share with others, and have fun!


This thread was intended to bring those turning shying away from Carp fishing because of all the Euro talk over the last few months. Clyde had a GREAT example of that:



> I'd like to be able to come to some events but I have read between the lines that if I don't have the euro gear I pretty much would be called a paylaker


It's intent was to show that normal gear is PERFECT for this type of fishing. Do the different types of gear have their advantages? Sure.......long rods / big pits = L O N G casts. 99% of those that attend events don't need to cast 100 yards. Even myself included. I'm sure Scott you can atest that you don't need to make 100 yard casts in your river swims....just as we don't need to make 100 yard casts at the events. It's nothing that a heavy action bass rod, or medium spinning rod.....or even a Zebco Rhino Rod with a 303 can't handle. My point is.........Euro gear or Standard cat / bass / walleye / crappie gear is F I N E to fish for carp. Is it wrong to own it? No....the stuff is neat. Should I or someone else have to use it all the time? No. Not at all.

I also think you would agree that anyone who already has some of the above mentioned combos, that if you were to refer them to any euro gear it would be 4 things: 1.) Rod Pod and 2.) Alarms 3) Soft meshing net 4.) Some sort of soft mat to unhook them on. Do you need the alarms and pod? No.....but then again when you are attending an event.......it's hard to walk down the bank and socialize with other anglers if you can't take your eyes off of your rods all weekend. Like Sean......he still fishes w/o the pod sometimes when he and I are out for an afternoon. I do too. Euro is not a necessity to catch carp. As for the other 2, are they necessities? No.....BUT......again one of the objectives of CAG is for the safe quick release of fish unharmed. 

I'll post it here........I'm one of those that must be "reading into the posts" also. Cockyness or Confidence........I don't know........but I tend to perceive it as Cocky-Confidence  I catch all kinds of flack from anyone that has a problem with anybody. That is my job being the State Chair for an organization I suppose.......dealing with those things. I keep my mouth shut on those issues, and deal with them the best I possibly can. But when those issues are set toward or with me, I will call people out on them. Plain and simple. 

As for your group........no one is "PEE'D" off over that. The more carp groups, the better. Will I fish the events? Probably not......unless something is close to home. Why? 1.) With CAG, I don't have much time to do anything else. That's 2/3 of the reason I'm not an Admin of this site anymore. I had to choose 1......CAG came first. 2.) I'm not much for competitive events. I fish the CAGI and the CCC to support CAG. Do I like them? Not really. $$, Side pots, Tackle, etc. all bring arrogance to a group of guys....even if you don't have to compete. Show me another group of guys anywhere that fish a full weekend together like the CAG events that are equally as easy going, helpful, etc. Like Sean said...there isn't 1 person there that wouldn't give up their bait or gear so someone else could fish. ALL of my baits are EVERYONE'S baits........even if I'm catching. I don't care. I don't have secret spots. LOL. I know of stretches of rivers and lakes that hold pigs. Could we hold CAG events there? Sure. Will we? Likely not. They would be spread out over a mile or so at each one, with 1 or 2 anglers in a spot. Kind of defeats the objectives of CAG totally. I don't even really enjoy fishing much anymore because of the stresses involved with running these events. That's one of the reasons Bob got out of the biz. He wanted to start having fun again. Think there's no stress involved? Ask Miso.  He'll tell you what's involved. W/O MIso and Ak, most of last year and this year wouldn't be happening.

I'm done posting on this thread. What is said is said. Doesn't matter to me....as I don't give a CACA anymore. I'm going fishing  After I buy a new license that is


----------



## RiverRat

Hey i understand Shawn you guys know me by now and dear lord if i say something out of text or something that someone takes to heart...shoot me a PM.
I might rib someone in FUN and if they take it wrong and if nothing is said i think thats the way they took it, in FUN.


Hey i fished the very first event up on EH next to Bob and Richie.....i of course was net boy the whole time, but i had a blast. I didnt even get a single hit and i was fishing my big river cats set ups with BTR's and my home-made Y bank sticks. Of course i had to sit on my rods for fear of that ONE run, so the EURO gear caught my eye for this "freedom". I now love to fish with my gear and have time to scout around my swim, tie new rigs if needed, cook food, chat with locals or my fishing partners, ect.

Ive always used longer than normal length rods so the step to 12' & 13' carp rods was easy...and sorry to say Shawn sadly..hehe, i do use my long rods even on smaller sections of the Scioto..lol...my buddys always give me grief for it...could i use my salmon/steelhead rods and still land the fish, oh yea..but i love the fight on my LONG rods more..lol. Thats why i have pairs of rods from 2.50TC - 3.25TC..to cove ALL waters..lol.


I too think this posts has been beat to death and will not post on it no more.
So to those of you that ive offended or p'ed off , please give me a shout any which way you prefer, in person, via PM, ect and rip my butt about it!


Holla' Out !


----------



## crappielooker

now.. can we get a group hug??  
lets go do some hauling fellers..


----------

